# 5DSR vs A7R dynamic range



## rfdesigner (Mar 21, 2015)

I noticed the guys over at imaging resource have taken some images with the new 5DSR.. So I've run a comparison looking for DR (ok I know they're only JPEGs.. but I thought it might still be interesting).

I took the ISO100 image with minimum noise reduction from each set.. downloaded, popped them into DPP and then boosted the brightness and contrast to reveal a reflection of the photographer lost in the darkness of the "fiddlers" bottle.

Frankly the 5DSR does very well, but the A7R wins.


----------



## candc (Mar 21, 2015)

The only thing this proves is that they wear shorts to work at imaging resources.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 21, 2015)

What i want to Know is why the fellow apparently wears boxers when taking the pictures.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Mar 21, 2015)

What perverted minds ... :
I would never raise the shadows of a picture, to see the reflection of the photographer using shorts. ;D

Seriously, ??? I realize geometric artifacts in A7R image (on the shorts guy), which are not visible in 5DSR. 8)


----------



## takesome1 (Mar 22, 2015)

Some detail is best lost in the shadows


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 22, 2015)

You are obviously not a Bladerunner.....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHepKd38pr0


----------



## deleteme (Mar 22, 2015)

Would it not be a more valid test if one were using the RAW files? Or if the guy was wearing slacks?


----------



## jrista (Mar 22, 2015)

As these are JPEGS, this test doesn't tell us anything. Looking forward to renting the 5DS, A7r, A6000 and NX1 myself and doing some tests. These are the top cameras that interest me at the moment.


----------



## sanj (Mar 22, 2015)

candc said:


> The only thing this proves is that they wear shorts to work at imaging resources.


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 22, 2015)

It looks to me like the Canon is either much better or the guy lost a leg before testing the Sony.


----------



## zlatko (Mar 23, 2015)

rfdesigner said:


> I took the ISO100 image with minimum noise reduction from each set.. downloaded, popped them into DPP and then boosted the brightness and contrast to reveal a reflection of the photographer lost in the darkness of the "fiddlers" bottle.
> 
> Frankly the 5DSR does very well, but the A7R wins.



You "boosted the brightness and contrast to reveal the reflection"? Why? Oh my goodness, just look at the image. What the heck would you do with a boosted image like that? This is useful for something?


----------



## NancyP (Mar 24, 2015)

Too funny! As for shorts, it's Australia, the only English-speaking country with more casual dress than the USA. (At least (or too bad) the guy was wearing......something.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Mar 24, 2015)

If you revealed a naked babe in the shadows, this thread would be at 100 pages already.


----------

